# Some picture updates of Mojo and Taffy-critiques ")



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Here are some updated pic's of our little ones (the goats born in 2011). Mojo was the only one born on our ranch-but we have had Taffy since she was 2 months old.. I would not mind critiques if anyone would like to offer some--I enjoy knowing my goats strengths/weaknesses

My daughters Taffy Girl. She is 85lbs at 9 months-she is not very tall but she is very stocky. This little goat is my daughters very own (registered under her jabga membership) and she is an american purebred (Sire is registered; dam is not)

We hope to breed Taffy for some nice FFA Wethers. We hope to have her kid in spring of 2013. We will not be breeding her till she is a year and 1/2.




























Can't leave out My Mojo  He is quite the character-but I still luv him to pieces! He is getting to be such a big ole boy! and he can be quite naughty too! :laugh:




























Sorry about the dirty coats...they all need a good scrubbin after all the rain we have had last month and this--sorry LOL!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Taffy has the neatest markings! Very unusual - love it! My daughter makes fun of me because I am so drawn to paints. And though I have yet to own one, I love black boers! He's a very handsome boy!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like them both but here is what I see with Taffy. She is a little down hill but that can still change as she grows or it could be its not flat where she is standing IDK. I also think she is a little short bodied. But I reall like her depth of body. Then there is Mojo you could not ask for a better top line then that he looks really good. I would like him to have more depth of body though.

All in all I really like them both and they should do pretty well for ya.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Good point Roger-I see what you mean about Taffy and I agree. It is flat where she is standing. I am not sure how much taller she will get-she has been very slow to grow in an upward direction-lol!

Yes, I see what you mean--in his side picture he looks thinner to me than he normally appears in that picture. Although it is hard for me to really judge him-being how dark he is. It is hard to see where he ends and his hair begins. I have tried to feel all over him and so far so good-but I think I just need to get him in the show ring and see what the judges say. His color alone, may be a handicap in the showring though. 

I have also always thought he has good pasterns-but they don't look so hot in the picture. I will have to evaluate that better--it maybe that he was moving his leg some in the picture.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love Mojo!! If I had boers I'd want one just like him or bred to him   He's so very handsome haha :lovey:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Mojo has gotten so big! :shocked: Very handsome boy  And Taffy is beautiful too


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow Mojo has grown to be a handsome boy!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful goats!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Beautiful goats!


----------

